# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze tien natuurlijke vetverbranders zorgen voor een gezond gewicht

## FRANCOIS580

*Deze tien natuurlijke vetverbranders zorgen voor een gezond gewicht*

De meerderheid van zij die kampen met overgewicht zoeken hun toevlucht in allerlei diëten, het ene al wat doeltreffender en gezonder dan het andere. Gewicht op een gezonde manier verliezen doe je in de eerste plaats met een combinatie van een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Vetverbranders kunnen je daarbij een handje helpen. Maar de ene vetverbrander is de andere niet. Vetverbranders, fatburners of zogenaamde bodysculpters zijn voedingssuppelementen die vet vlugger doen verbranden en zo extra kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht doen verliezen. Maar tussen alle koren is kaf, en dat is zeker ook bij deze vetverbranders het geval. Wat zijn dan de beste natuurlijke vetverbranders die je meest gezonde gewicht helpen bereiken en hoe doeltreffend en gezond zijn de voedingssupplementen die je beloven vet en overgewicht te verliezen?

Voedingssupplementen die je vetverbranding stimuleren, je verzadigingsgevoel verhogen, je hongergevoel uitstellen en de opname van vet en suikervertragen… Zijn allerlei voedingssupplementen die zo massaal over de toonbank gaan, daar écht toe in staat? Als dat écht zo is, waarom is afvallen dan zo moeilijk? Voedingssupplementen die extra vet verbranden bestaan, maar doen ze je ook op een veilige en gezonde manier overgewicht verliezen? Wetenschappers hebben daar meer dan hun twijfels over. Volgens hen zijn al deze vetverbranders weinig of niet in staat om op een gezonde manier je streefgewicht te doen bereiken. Zo wordt cafeïne als een echte vetverbrander beschouwd. Maar hoe komt het dan dat zovele koffiedrinkers zoveel overgewicht meezeulen?

*Alleen je bankrekening wordt lichter*
Voedingssupplementen die beloven extra vet te verbranden zullen je dus bitter weinig of geen gewicht doen verliezen. Ze maken alleen je bankrekening lichter.

Extra tip van de diëtiste

• *Veel gebruikte voedingssupplementen:* met weinig of geen effect op je vetverbranding en dus ook niet op je overgewicht zijn volgens diëtisten cafeïne, carnitine, kelp, chroompillen, linoleenzuur, taurine en hete pepers.

*Natuurlijke vetverbranders als mango*
Wie extra vet wil verbranden kan natuurlijk ook altijd gebruik maken van natuurlijke vetverbranders. Van sommige voedingsmiddelen is immers geweten dat ze je helpen extra vet en calorieën te verbranden. Eerste vereiste is en blijft uiteraard een gezonde voeding in combinatie met voldoende lichaamsbeweging.
Deze natuurlijke vetverbranders kunnen je echter een welgekome steuntje in de rug geven. Zo is bekend dat snelle koolhydraten échte dikmakers zijn. Maar koolhydraten aanwezig in fruit zoals in mango hebben het tegenovergestelde effect en zorgen voor exrtra vetverbranding. Onderzoekers aan de Oklahoma State University ontdekten zelfs dat mango je spieren extra voedt. Dat is het gevolg van de aanwezigheid van glucose. Mango zorgt voor een grotere spiermassa en niet voor extra vetcellen.

*Zwarte bessen*
Wist je dat ook vitamine C een uitstekende natuurlijke vetverbrander is? Vooral mannen laten een groter tekort aan deze vitamine optekenen dan vrouwen. Mannen verbranden ook minder vet, ook al sporten ze meer. Fruit en dan vooral.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## swingmoeke

O.K heb leefnugezonder gelezen en ga het vanaf morgen proberen toepassen

----------


## gossie

Succes Swingmoeke, met je leven beteren (gezond leven) morgen..... :Wink:

----------

